# Think I have an STD...



## anabolik

Last weekend I noticed my little fella was a little sore on the end but thought nothing of it...then monday afternoon I had a look and noticed 2 small red bumps just under the helmet (under the foreskin not on the outer skin of my nob) and they are like tiny little open sores and very sore to touch. Today I noticed another appearing on the other side  They're about the size of a normal spot on your face.

I've got an STI screening this friday but was hoping some of you guys may have had this before and can tell me wtf it is? It's so fvcking depressing seeing your junk with these unsightly things all over. I just it back to normal


----------



## Smitch

You don't half seem to have some drama in your life.

Fvck me, what do your mates call you, lucky?


----------



## anabolik

Smitch said:


> You don't half seem to have some drama in your life.
> 
> Fvck me, what do your mates call you, lucky?


The irony is I actually hate drama :turned:


----------



## Madoxx

Google says Chancroid - only chancroid and syphlis causes ulcers. Syphlis are painless.

What Are the Symptoms of Chancroid?

Chancroid symptoms usually appear about 4-10 days after infection. Chancroid symptoms may include

Open sores, usually on the penis, rectum, and vulva - especially around the opening to the vagina. Sores may produce pus and be painful.

Swollen glands in the groin?


----------



## mrbritish

Come on spill the beans who did you catch it from ?


----------



## anabolik

Madoxx said:


> Google says Chancroid - only chancroid and syphlis causes ulcers. Syphlis are painless.
> 
> What Are the Symptoms of Chancroid?
> 
> Chancroid symptoms usually appear about 4-10 days after infection. Chancroid symptoms may include
> 
> Open sores, usually on the penis, rectum, and vulva - especially around the opening to the vagina. Sores may produce pus and be painful.
> 
> Swollen glands in the groin?


Just this morning I noticed the glands on my groin were unusually big!! Is that another symptom of Chancroid?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ow. Google says it could be herpes as well - if they were originally blisters and now are weeping and ulcerated.

Hopefully it isn't herpes, as the symptoms can be treated but the sufferer will get flare ups periodically.

Good luck with the STI screening and I hope it's easily treatable.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Dont even worry about it bro. Bit of vaselene and youll forget all about it :thumbup1:


----------



## gcortese

Gym Bunny said:


> Ow. Google says it could be herpes as well - if they were originally blisters and now are weeping and ulcerated.
> 
> Hopefully it isn't herpes, as the symptoms can be treated but the sufferer will get flare ups periodically.
> 
> Good luck with the STI screening and I hope it's easily treatable.


Apparently creatine helps big time with break outs


----------



## Madoxx

anabolik said:


> Just this morning I noticed the glands on my groin were unusually big!! Is that another symptom of Chancroid?


Lol, google it mate, I aint a doc 

When was ya last unprotected shag?


----------



## anabolik

After looking at a few horrific pictures online I think I probably have herpes 

Last unprotected shag was sunday...


----------



## Gym Bunny

gcortese said:


> Apparently creatine helps big time with break outs


Thankfully I've never had an STI, but that's interesting to know!


----------



## Madoxx

anabolik said:


> After looking at a few horrific pictures online I think I probably have herpes
> 
> Last unprotected shag was sunday...


why the smiley face?

If that was me id be devestated


----------



## anabolik

Madoxx said:


> why the smiley face?
> 
> If that was me id be devestated


I think it's just now sinking in mate...and the funny thing is I now have concrete proof my gf has cheated on me. Symptoms show up from 1-30 days...I was with her for 3 months and I'm only just now showing symptoms of infection?? Fvck me.


----------



## Gym Bunny

anabolik said:


> I think it's just now sinking in mate...and the funny thing is I now have concrete proof my gf has cheated on me. Symptoms show up from 1-30 days...I was with her for 3 months and I'm only just now showing symptoms of infection?? Fvck me.


Well that sucks! It's awful that you're the one suffering as a result of her stupidity. Really hope it doesn't turn out to be herpes but something that is easily treatable with antibiotics and then is done.


----------



## anabolik

Gym Bunny said:


> Well that sucks! It's awful that you're the one suffering as a result of her stupidity. Really hope it doesn't turn out to be herpes but something that is easily treatable with antibiotics and then is done.


Thanks. I hope so too.


----------



## Mish

You better find whoever you sh*gged on sunday.

Dat cold sore of peace.


----------



## bigbob33

Mish said:


> You better find whoever you sh*gged on sunday.
> 
> Dat cold sore of peace.


I think it was his Mrs 0.o


----------



## Mish

bigbob33 said:


> I think it was his Mrs 0.o


Well he better find out who she pumped then.

Follow the trail of Blistex


----------



## Sc4mp0

Just use a Mach 3 to shave them off and then they're gone. Out of sight, out of mind as they say.

For the d*ckheads on the board or underage, that is not true. You need to go get it checked.


----------



## gummyp

Put your knob in a mug of domestos

Kills all know germs


----------



## Chris F

I once had a dose of herpes and it was the single most painful thing I have ever had. My foreskin dried out like a 3 day old Bap, weeping open cuts, every time I went for a p1ss it felt like someone was holding a lighter on the tip of it.You wanna hope to fvck you ain't got it. Get down the clap clinic asap.


----------



## Ballin

gummyp said:


> Put your knob in a mug of domestos
> 
> Kills all know germs


LOL well 99.9% hahah knowing OP's luck his is **** out of it!


----------



## Prince Adam

Chris F said:


> I once had a dose of herpes and it was the single most painful thing I have ever had. My foreskin dried out like a 3 day old Bap, weeping open cuts, every time I went for a p1ss it felt like someone was holding a lighter on the tip of it.You wanna hope to fvck you ain't got it. Get down the clap clinic asap.


Sounds horrendous mate


----------



## Chunkee

anabolik said:


> I think it's just now sinking in mate...and the funny thing is I now have concrete proof my gf has cheated on me. Symptoms show up from 1-30 days...I was with her for 3 months and I'm only just now showing symptoms of infection?? Fvck me.


There's no such thing as concrete proof through self diagnosis mate, see what the doc's say on friday an go from there, chill out a little aswell man, you really get carried away don't you, haha...

Could be a number of things. Symptoms checking through google is the worst thing to do.

Good luck anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG

post a pic in AL :lol:


----------



## Ragnar

If it is herpes, does your partner get cold sores? She could be innocent of cheating if she does 

http://www.abc.net.au/health/talkinghealth/factbuster/stories/2009/07/29/2638882.htm


----------



## Trevor McDonald

I thought herpes wasn't treatable? As in it will always come back, and can be passed on to a partner?


----------



## Andy Dee

Mey said:


> I thought herpes wasn't treatable? As in it will always come back, and can be passed on to a partner?


there is treatment to ease the symptoms but it cannot be cured, you will have it for life. (Aweful)

Hep C is actually curable aswell so i heard, but the treatment for it is so horrific that noone has ever been able to finish the course.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sc4mp0 said:


> Just use a Mach 3 to shave them off and then they're gone. Out of sight, out of mind as they say.
> 
> For the d*ckheads on the board or underage, that is not true. You need to go get it checked.


I got a shudder up my spine reading that, lmao.


----------



## simonthepieman

Just think OP.

If you have listened to UKM

your like would have been less stressful

you would have more money

your cock wouldn't be falling off.

The lesson is always listen to UKM.

now pull my finger


----------



## Raw meat 1984

tough situation the lad is in now..... He goes to the doc/clinic and maybe finds out its a STI of some sort, he then has to confront his mrs. His Mrs will 100% go against the grain and shun any suggestion of her playing hide the willy with another man... Of course there isnt no set proof that she has cheated or lied so would he bin her off on the assumption that she has been unfaithful because he has this little problem all of a sudden even though there is always a small chance she actually isnt lying?!!?

Head Fcuk here we come......


----------



## Huntingground

Raw meat 1984 said:


> tough situation the lad is in now..... He goes to the doc/clinic and maybe finds out its a STI of some sort, he then has to confront his mrs. His Mrs will 100% go against the grain and shun any suggestion of her playing hide the willy with another man... Of course there isnt no set proof that she has cheated or lied so would he bin her off on the assumption that she has been unfaithful because he has this little problem all of a sudden even though there is always a small chance she actually isnt lying?!!?
> 
> Head Fcuk here we come......


Binned instantly, no thought required.


----------



## Raw meat 1984

but then does AIDs start this way......?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Raw meat 1984 said:


> but then does AIDs start this way......?


You know what mate, I think it does!


----------



## 2004mark

anabolik said:


> I think it's just now sinking in mate...and the funny thing is I now have concrete proof my gf has cheated on me. Symptoms show up from 1-30 days...I was with her for 3 months and I'm only just now showing symptoms of infection?? Fvck me.


Herpes is a virus. It could have been sat dormant in you (or your partner) for years, so don't jump to conclusions. Apparently some people can get infected and never breakout.


----------



## Hotdog147

I can't believe you went back to her after your last thread...

There are no words........ hope your d!ck gets sorted though


----------



## Pain2Gain

anabolik said:


> I think it's just now sinking in mate...and the funny thing is I now have concrete proof my gf has cheated on me. Symptoms show up from 1-30 days...I was with her for 3 months and I'm only just now showing symptoms of infection?? Fvck me.


Oh boy here we go...........Again!


----------



## lukeee

anabolik said:


> I think it's just now sinking in mate...and the funny thing is I now have concrete proof my gf has cheated on me. Symptoms show up from 1-30 days...I was with her for 3 months and I'm only just now showing symptoms of infection?? Fvck me.


Didn't she tell you she hadn't been faithful anyway?


----------



## anabolik

2004mark said:


> Herpes is a virus. It could have been sat dormant in you (or your partner) for years, so don't jump to conclusions. Apparently some people can get infected and never breakout.


I've read this myself but it is a little odd that 3 weeks after she had her ex round I suddenly show symptoms of an std.

Yes 100% she will still deny it all.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

2004mark said:


> Herpes is a virus. It could have been sat dormant in you (or your partner) for years, so don't jump to conclusions. Apparently some people can get infected and never breakout.


This. I still think you should bin her though.

And don't worry so much, aid's isn't a death sentence anymore


----------



## Breda

So you apologised to her and she gave you a possible dose of herpes

You're a mug mate


----------



## anabolik

lukeee said:


> Didn't she tell you she hadn't been faithful anyway?


No she never admitted it even though all the evidence pointed towards it.

She told me herself that I shouldn't trust her...this was when she was drunk. She denies ever saying it.

Can we leave the aids talk please fellas really not funny.


----------



## Raw meat 1984

:lol:



Breda said:


> So you apologised to her and she gave you a possible dose of herpes
> 
> You're a mug mate


----------



## 2004mark

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> This. *I still think you should bin her though*.
> 
> And don't worry so much, aid's isn't a death sentence anymore


Hang on, hang on... is this the same bird from the other week.

You got back with her!

...words fail me lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

anabolik said:


> No she never admitted it even though all the evidence pointed towards it.
> 
> She told me herself that I shouldn't trust her...this was when she was drunk. She denies ever saying it.
> 
> Can we leave the aids talk please fellas really not funny.


have you got aids ?


----------



## just-that-ek

Does it look like this...



Then you bagged yourself a free farm of herpes :lol:


----------



## anabolik

We are still shagging yes but I feel nothing for her now. I think I might actually hate her.

Is it fvcked up that I'm shagging someone I hate?


----------



## Hotdog147

Breda said:


> So you apologised to her and she gave you a possible dose of herpes
> 
> You're a mug mate


x2

Debating whether this is real life cause no one can be this fukcing stupid surely?


----------



## Raw meat 1984

anabolik said:


> No she never admitted it even though all the evidence pointed towards it.
> 
> She told me herself that I shouldn't trust her...this was when she was drunk. She denies ever saying it.
> 
> Can we leave the aids talk please fellas really not funny.


dont worry bro.... this fella was kicking around for ages with Aids!


----------



## Raw meat 1984

Raw meat 1984 said:


> dont worry bro.... this fella was kicking around for ages with Aids!
> 
> View attachment 139756
> View attachment 139757


Mark Aids Riddled Fowler


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

anabolik said:


> No she never admitted it even though all the evidence pointed towards it.
> 
> She told me herself that I shouldn't trust her...this was when she was drunk. She denies ever saying it.
> 
> Can we leave the aids talk please fellas really not funny.


It's not aids bro.

But you should really think about getting rid if this woman. She sounds like a bit of a cvnt in all honesty. No offence


----------



## jon-kent

My reaction to OP's threads now


----------



## anabolik

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> It's not aids bro.
> 
> But you should really think about getting rid if this woman. She sounds like a bit of a cvnt in all honesty. No offence


None taken mate. She is a massive cvnt.


----------



## Raw meat 1984

anabolik said:


> None taken mate. She is a massive cvnt.


Bin her in style bro! make it hurt! She has given you .......... something not nice.


----------



## MRSTRONG

anabolik said:


> We are still shagging yes but I feel nothing for her now. I think I might actually hate her.
> 
> Is it fvcked up that I'm shagging someone I hate?


reason you feel nothing is coz your bellend is weeping sh1t from open sores :lol:


----------



## lukeee

anabolik said:


> No she never admitted it even though all the evidence pointed towards it.
> 
> She told me herself that I shouldn't trust her...this was when she was drunk. She denies ever saying it.
> 
> Can we leave the aids talk please fellas really not funny.


I don't mean to sound harsh mate I really don't but its time you took a good long hard look at yourself and ask yourself why on earth you allow yourself to be treated like a bit of sh!t, ask yourself are you really that weak that an old washed up scrubber can put you through the wringer all the time?

If you don't man up sharpish you are going to have one hell of a **** life mate I promise ya!


----------



## dirtymusket1

Use a wire brush and plenty of Dettol on little anabolik

you will be fine :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman

I bet he still takes her back


----------



## just-that-ek

simonthepieman said:


> I bet he still takes her back


2/10 he goes back to her.

500/1 he grows a set and fcuks her off.


----------



## anabolik

Thing is before we got back together about 3 months ago I must have slept with 5 different lasses neither of which I used protection with, so I guess there is a chance I picked it up from someone else. But then from what I've read the majority of cases show symptoms within 30 days...and I definitely have not seen this before now.

When the fvck did my life become an episode of Jeremy Kyle?


----------



## MunchieBites

anabolik said:


> Thing is before we got back together about 3 months ago I must have slept with 5 different lasses neither of which I used protection with, so I guess there is a chance I picked it up from someone else. But then from what I've read the majority of cases show symptoms within 30 days...and I definitely have not seen this before now.
> 
> When the fvck did my life become an episode of Jeremy Kyle?


look dude, cant see your face but by the looks of the rest of ya, you wont have a problem inviting lady friends over for a bit of funbag wrestling.

If i girl knows she can walk all over you, she will keep doing it. she won't change any (and actually this is somethign that has nothing to do with the fact you may have been visited by the gift that keeps on giving fairy)

If i were you i would ditch her, get your little man sorted out and go on the lash with your mates, pull a couple of luuurvely laaaadies and reaslie that lfe is more than cheating girlfriends and genital warts


----------



## Bulk1

This has put me right off my peperami.


----------



## Ragnar

Don't mean to go on about the aids suggestion, but might be worth getting a full STD check done before sleeping with anyone else so you can get treatment for anything you do have and don't pass on anything to anyone else.


----------



## Gym Bunny

@anabolik....you're STILL with her?!? :blink:

If you are, then for the love of God please make sure that if you are still shagging her, use protection!

Get to the clinic on Friday, get a diagnosis and THEN BIN HER! FOR GOOD!


----------



## Dazza

No offence but you're a fcuking numpty for keeping her around, when you've been told so many times to ditch the bitch.

Get yourself to a gum clinic asap and sack her off, whilst you still have a cock to shag with.


----------



## spod

I'm going against the grain here but what if the op takes all the 'dump the b1tch' advice only to find out later that it's just thrush and his gf has been honest with him throughout????

Wait till you have the results fella

........then dump the b1tch! :whistling:


----------



## 2004mark

spod said:


> I'm going against the grain here but what if the op takes all the 'dump the b1tch' advice only to find out later that it's just thrush and his gf has been honest with him throughout????
> 
> Wait till you have the results fella
> 
> ........then dump the b1tch! :whistling:


You've clearly not read any other of his posts about her. She should have been dumped long ago infested or not lol


----------



## Madoxx

Get tested first, and go from there

You aint been near tekkers lately?


----------



## man_dem03

make sure you bareback her as much as possible, if she aint got it you wanna make sure she has by the time you fvck her off for being a rat in the first place


----------



## Casper13

just-that-ek said:


> 2/10 he goes back to her.
> 
> 500/1 he grows a set and fcuks her off.


I'l stick a squid in with a packet of latex


----------



## Kimball

anabolik said:


> I think it's just now sinking in mate...and the funny thing is I now have concrete proof my gf has cheated on me. Symptoms show up from 1-30 days...I was with her for 3 months and I'm only just now showing symptoms of infection?? Fvck me.


You don't mean the guy sleeping on her sofa every time she made you go home wasn't really sleeping on the sofa!

Lordy, Lordy, what a wonder!


----------



## Kimball

anabolik said:


> Thing is before we got back together about 3 months ago I must have slept with 5 different lasses neither of which I used protection with, so I guess there is a chance I picked it up from someone else. But then from what I've read the majority of cases show symptoms within 30 days...and I definitely have not seen this before now.
> 
> When the fvck did my life become an episode of Jeremy Kyle?


Seriously mate? When you let it!


----------



## latblaster

Your life is like a Jezza episode because you are letting things happen to you. I'm not giving you any 'blame' because there is none.

You need to 'look before you leap'...think about things a little (or a lot) more, we all have bad stuff happen; our lives are within our control.

Get your STD sorted & as said earlier get a full blood test done, then when you next have casual sex..use a condom.

To me, it seems like you are looking for happiness, so don't look - just get on with your life & the happiness will find you. I promise you mate.


----------



## MyStyle

Mate you're doing my loaf in with all these threads about this bucket. Wise up and move along. Look at the state of her ffs, what are you playing at you?


----------



## [email protected]

anabolik said:


> Thing is before we got back together about 3 months ago I must have slept with 5 different lasses neither of which I used protection with, so I guess there is a chance I picked it up from someone else. But then from what I've read the majority of cases show symptoms within 30 days...and I definitely have not seen this before now.
> 
> When the fvck did my life become an episode of Jeremy Kyle?


----------



## just-that-ek

Casper13 said:


> I'l stick a squid in with a packet of latex


I'm allergic to latex 

Not srs.


----------



## spod

2004mark said:


> You've clearly not read any other of his posts about her. She should have been dumped long ago infested or not lol


You're spot on mate. It appears I've jumped in half cocked. Having said that, if the op hasn't dumped her before, whatever's on the end of his knob shouldn't influence his decision until he knows for sure it's an sti. :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

any manky cock pics yet ?


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> any manky cock pics yet ?


The old [email protected] bank needing top up mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Uriel said:


> The old [email protected] bank needing top up mate?


i`ll forward them to you :lol:


----------



## Uriel

ewen said:


> i`ll forward them to you :lol:


Cool......cant beat a big scabby Lion Bar of a dong to get the precum dripping


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Is this you @anabolik ?


----------



## resten

BLUE(UK) said:


> View attachment 139847
> 
> 
> Is this you @anabolik ?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

resten said:


>


Was that the picture you wanted to post? :confused1:


----------



## Milky

Op

Not read the thread but TBH it would probably be a good thing if your dick fell off, it causes you to many issues.


----------



## Beklet

BLUE(UK) said:


> View attachment 139847
> 
> 
> Is this you @anabolik ?


Jesus fvcking Christ that is going to give me nightmares :cursing:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Milky said:


> Op
> 
> Not read the thread but TBH it would probably be a good thing if your dick fell off, it causes you to many issues.


Bit harsh, even by my standards.

I do understand that it's frustrating to watch someone do this to themselves against all advice.

*I bet he is round her house apologising*


----------



## resten

BLUE(UK) said:


> Was that the picture you wanted to post? :confused1:


Lol yea, it goes back a long long long way and anabolik will probably neg me when he sees it.

There was a thread ages ago where he asked why people looked at him funny when he walked through town with his top off. Many jokes ensued about him looking like a pikey.

I'm just being a sad fvck and not letting it die


----------



## Beklet

resten said:


> Lol yea, it goes back a long long long way and anabolik will probably neg me when he sees it.
> 
> There was a thread ages ago where he asked why people looked at him funny when he walked through town with his top off. Many jokes ensued about him looking like a pikey.
> 
> I'm just being a sad fvck and not letting it die


Crap...I actually remember that!

:lol:


----------



## Milky

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bit harsh, even by my standards.
> 
> I do understand that it's frustrating to watch someone do this to themselves against all advice.
> 
> *I bet he is round her house apologising*


FTR l don't actually wish his dick would fall off, l actually quite like the guy and feel sorry for him.

Altho losing his dick would help reduce his issues, and TBH I would have mine many yrs ago :lol:


----------



## anabolik

My nob is itching like a b4stard today.

I agree losing it would sort out many of my problems...though that's not a great solution.

And I'm not a fvcking pikey! Jesus I thought you were done with all that Resten you cvnt faced tw4t.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anabolik said:


> My nob is itching like a b4stard today.
> 
> I agree losing it would sort out many of my problems...though that's not a great solution.
> 
> And I'm not a fvcking pikey! Jesus I thought you were done with all that Resten you cvnt faced tw4t.


You've gotta agree that you look like the fella in the pic I posted though.


----------



## Madoxx

anabolik said:


> My nob is itching like a b4stard today.


Today was trip to docs? what did they say?


----------



## Beklet

So...OP, what did the clap clinic say?


----------



## Milky

If l got worried l used to spray Savlon on mine, deadly serious BTW and any itching soon went.

It may not have been anything serious but like l say it worked for me.


----------



## justin case

Milky said:


> If l got worried l used to spray Savlon on mine, deadly serious BTW and any itching soon went.
> 
> It may not have been anything serious but like l say it worked for me.


bet you still got nearly a full can of it left eh?...lol


----------



## gycraig

not being funny or ought BUT YOU SLEPT WITH FIVE GIRLS UNPROTECTED THEN GOT BACK WITH UR MISSUS?. didnt get tested THEN started raw fking her again.

ur as bad as each other so many times on here guys post "lol yolo i slept with 90 girls unprotected and never got a sti".

you raw fked a girl after you was 99 percent certain she had cheated on you with another guy probably unprotected ?. seriously THIS WAS GONNA HAPPEN. if there was a book to follow to NOT get a sti you seem to have gone out of your way to catch one.

please please let the rest of the people who sleep around learn from this, you never think it will be you till its to late.


----------



## Milky

justin case said:


> bet you still got nearly a full can of it left eh?...lol


this was in my dark days mate, where l had way to much fun with way to many women.. :lol:


----------



## anabolik

My appointment was 9:45 this morning but I slept in...dumb I know but I work late shift so getting up at that time is a huge struggle.

I'm gonna go to the drop in clinic next week.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Milky said:


> If l got worried l used to spray Savlon on mine, deadly serious BTW and any itching soon went.
> 
> It may not have been anything serious but like l say it worked for me.


Reminds me of the days I worked the doors and one guy had a bag full of different bits from the 'clinic' to save the lads needing to go every other weekend.

Crazy stuff.


----------



## latblaster

anabolik said:


> My appointment was 9:45 this morning but I slept in...dumb I know but I work late shift so getting up at that time is a huge struggle.
> 
> I'm gonna go to the drop in clinic next week.


Mate, seriously...you're not taking control of yourself.


----------



## Leeds89

Hahaha this thread is entertaining as fvck


----------



## Skye666

anabolik said:


> We are still shagging yes but I feel nothing for her now. I think I might actually hate her.
> 
> Is it fvcked up that I'm shagging someone I hate?


Yes very.....


----------



## Skye666

anabolik said:


> Thing is before we got back together about 3 months ago I must have slept with 5 different lasses neither of which I used protection with, so I guess there is a chance I picked it up from someone else. But then from what I've read the majority of cases show symptoms within 30 days...and I definitely have not seen this before now.
> 
> When the fvck did my life become an episode of Jeremy Kyle?


I dunno why everyone feels sorry for ya I don't!!! 5 women and didn't protect??? Ur an idiot then think urself lucky if u get herpes and not HIV or aids, and god forbid another fecking kid on this earth in **** circumstances that could have been avoided...wrap it up or shut up....is just my opinion.


----------



## barsnack

anabolik said:


> My appointment was 9:45 this morning but I slept in...dumb I know but I work late shift so getting up at that time is a huge struggle.
> 
> I'm gonna go to the drop in clinic next week.


you likely slept in due to fatigue.....AID's can do that


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

anabolik said:


> My appointment was 9:45 this morning but I slept in...dumb I know but I work late shift so getting up at that time is a huge struggle.
> 
> I'm gonna go to the drop in clinic next week.


Is it still bad mate? No signs of clearing up?


----------



## James s

barsnack said:


> you likely slept in due to fatigue.....AID's can do that


----------



## anabolik

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Is it still bad mate? No signs of clearing up?


No mate it's not getting any better or worse at the moment.

I did think of putting some savlon down there but couldn't find it. You think it's worth a shot?

About the unprotected sex issue of me possibly fathering a child...I've been on cycle for 4 years so it's pretty certain that I'm infertile.


----------



## Leeds89

anabolik said:


> No mate it's not getting any better or worse at the moment.
> 
> I did think of putting some savlon down there but couldn't find it. You think it's worth a shot?
> 
> About the unprotected sex issue of me possibly fathering a child...I've been on cycle for 4 years so it's pretty certain that I'm infertile.


If it is herpes within a week symptoms will be gone, so if it doesn't get better it's probably a good sign. The acyclovir they give you only speeds up the recovery of symptoms, other, bacterial infections however would just get worse and worse. It's actually better if it DOES get worse :lol:


----------



## Ragnar

anabolik said:


> No mate it's not getting any better or worse at the moment.
> 
> I did think of putting some savlon down there but couldn't find it. You think it's worth a shot?
> 
> About the unprotected sex issue of me possibly fathering a child...I've been on cycle for 4 years so it's pretty certain that I'm infertile.


Try putting an ice cube on it to numb the itching

:innocent:


----------



## anabolik

Leeds89 said:


> If it is herpes within a week symptoms will be gone, so if it doesn't get better it's probably a good sign. The acyclovir they give you only speeds up the recovery of symptoms, other, bacterial infections however would just get worse and worse. It's actually better if it DOES get worse :lol:


Are you saying 1 week after first noticing the symptoms they should be clearing up or have totally cleared?

And in what way would it get worse if it was another type of infection?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

anabolik said:


> No mate it's not getting any better or worse at the moment.
> 
> I did think of putting some savlon down there but couldn't find it. You think it's worth a shot?
> 
> About the unprotected sex issue of me possibly fathering a child...I've been on cycle for 4 years so it's pretty certain that I'm infertile.


Doubt savlon will do anything mate but it probably won't make it worse. Try it.

But ffs get to the clinic as soon as possible lol


----------



## rb79

i had an STi once... loved it, im going to get another one in the near future.


----------



## Leeds89

anabolik said:


> Are you saying 1 week after first noticing the symptoms they should be clearing up or have totally cleared?
> 
> And in what way would it get worse if it was another type of infection?


1 week after noticing symptoms it should either be gone or feel a lot better and be starting to clear up. If it's herpes and your immune system isn't compromised.

If it's bacterial, the body has a harder time fighting that off - in fact it won't on it's own. Symptoms would probably get worse, such as pain in your balls or prostate. Does it sting when you p1ss? That's a good indicator of clap (so I've heard :tongue: ) but also sometimes present with a herpes outbreak.

Good news is, if it is herpes people can sometimes live their entire life without another outbreak - and subsequent outbreaks aren't as bad as the first. And it's only infectious when you're having an outbreak so you can have all the unprotected sex you want without feeling too guilty :lol:


----------



## Leeds89

Also if there's any discharge it's unlikely to be herpes. If there's none, just sores, herpes is the most likely diagnosis.


----------



## sponge2015

barsnack said:


> you likely slept in due to fatigue.....AID's can do that


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: OP just reading your posts and seeing how little of sh*t you give, you f&cking deserve it mate.


----------



## barsnack

ellingham said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: OP just reading your posts and seeing how little of sh*t you give, you f&cking deserve it mate.


im the original Keyboard Warrior


----------



## anabolik

Leeds89 said:


> 1 week after noticing symptoms it should either be gone or feel a lot better and be starting to clear up. If it's herpes and your immune system isn't compromised.
> 
> If it's bacterial, the body has a harder time fighting that off - in fact it won't on it's own. Symptoms would probably get worse, such as pain in your balls or prostate. Does it sting when you p1ss? That's a good indicator of clap (so I've heard :tongue: ) but also sometimes present with a herpes outbreak.
> 
> Good news is, if it is herpes people can sometimes live their entire life without another outbreak - and subsequent outbreaks aren't as bad as the first. And it's only infectious when you're having an outbreak so you can have all the unprotected sex you want without feeling too guilty :lol:


I'm just getting over a cold which I've had for the past 2 weeks. I haven't been ill for a couple of years and in the same week I get ill I manage to get an std...my immune system is probably not great right now.

Yea I got a little stinging when p1ssing last monday but not much since.

No discharge from what I've noticed.


----------



## barsnack

anabolik said:


> I'm just getting over a cold which I've had for the past 2 weeks. I haven't been ill for a couple of years and in the same week I get ill I manage to get an std...*my immune system is probably not great right now.*Yea I got a little stinging when p1ssing last monday but not much since.
> 
> No discharge from what I've noticed.


I give you 2 weeks, possibly 3...wouldn't bother putting the xmas decorations this year mate


----------



## Leeds89

anabolik said:


> I'm just getting over a cold which I've had for the past 2 weeks. I haven't been ill for a couple of years and in the same week I get ill I manage to get an std...my immune system is probably not great right now.
> 
> Yea I got a little stinging when p1ssing last monday but not much since.
> 
> No discharge from what I've noticed.


Could be that you've had herpes for years and never known. 50% of people with it don't know apparently (Think I read that somewhere) and it usually hits you when you're already ill and have weakened defences.


----------



## Madoxx

Just me or is anyone else after a pic in the MA of the sad penis


----------



## Skye666

anabolik said:


> No mate it's not getting any better or worse at the moment.
> 
> I did think of putting some savlon down there but couldn't find it. You think it's worth a shot?
> 
> About the unprotected sex issue of me possibly fathering a child...I've been on cycle for 4 years so it's pretty certain that I'm infertile.


Oh praise The Lord!! And don't worry about HIV or aids ur far too special......needs!


----------



## anabolik

Skye666 said:


> Oh praise The Lord!! And don't worry about HIV or aids ur far too special......needs!


It takes 2 to tango, it's not like I forced anyone into having unprotected sex with me. And you do realise you can still get an std if you use a condom. I take it you always insist the guy wears one when you perform oral sex don't you...to do otherwise would be quite foolish


----------



## The Cheese

Madoxx said:


> Just me or is anyone else after a pic in the MA of the sad penis


No. It is just you.


----------



## Mez

Leeds89 said:


> Could be that you've had herpes for years and never known. 50% of people with it don't know apparently (Think I read that somewhere) and it usually hits you when you're already ill and have weakened defences.


Yeah surfaces when tired, stressed or generally run down. It's my way of knowing when I've overdone it or getting to stressed.


----------



## gycraig

anabolik said:


> It takes 2 to tango, it's not like I forced anyone into having unprotected sex with me. And you do realise you can still get an std if you use a condom. I take it you always insist the guy wears one when you perform oral sex don't you...to do otherwise would be quite foolish


yes it takes two to tango but your only responsible for yourself. a condom significantly decreases the risks however. why did you sleep.

honestly read your past posts and tell me your suprised you have an sti ?


----------



## anabolik

I fully admit I've been stupid and you're right I'm only responsible for myself.

I guess I thought I was invulnerable or something...


----------



## Skye666

anabolik said:


> It takes 2 to tango, it's not like I forced anyone into having unprotected sex with me. And you do realise you can still get an std if you use a condom. I take it you always insist the guy wears one when you perform oral sex don't you...to do otherwise would be quite foolish


Yes I would absolutely!!!! and no I don't because I have one regular partner but neither would I put out that easy nor would I go for 5 guys unprotected, it does take 2 but I'm talking about taking responsibility for self, at the end of the day it's ur life ur body I guess but don't brag about ur stupidity is what I'm saying.


----------



## anabolik

Skye666 said:


> Yes I would absolutely!!!! and no I don't because I have one regular partner but neither would I put out that easy nor would I go for 5 guys unprotected, it does take 2 but I'm talking about taking responsibility for self, at the end of the day it's ur life ur body I guess but don't brag about ur stupidity is what I'm saying.


Well it seems women like yourself you are a rarity these days.

Where was I bragging about any of this?? Stating a fact is not bragging, I merely said how many girls I'd slept with unprotected. I never said it in a boasting way as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Shady45

How are you so calm about it? I would have been 3 hours early for my appointment, never mind sleeping in.

Also, try sleeping hanging up side down. The bad bacteria falls out of your penis then, I heard from a semi reliable source.


----------



## wtw

anabolik said:


> My appointment was 9:45 this morning but I slept in...dumb I know but I work late shift so getting up at that time is a huge struggle.
> 
> I'm gonna go to the drop in clinic next week.


No rush mate, it's only your d!ck.

:blink:


----------



## gummyp

So he still has cauliflower díck?


----------



## Guest

I've read through 9 ****in pages and still no test...beggars belief.

Why the **** are you sleeping with women and using no protection

You have an appointment and sleep in.

Which is it immaturity or recklessness.

Or something else ?


----------



## Smoog

tkd67 said:


> I've read through 9 ****in pages and still no test...beggars belief.
> 
> Why the **** are you sleeping with women and using no protection
> 
> You have an appointment and sleep in.
> 
> Which is it immaturity or recklessness.
> 
> Or something else ?


Spot on, you are coming across as a complete fool OP. Sort yourself out.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

anabolik said:


> About the unprotected sex issue of me possibly fathering a child...I've been on cycle for 4 years so it's pretty certain that I'm infertile.


Reading this makes me think you seem to have quite little self worth. Assuming you're quite certain you're infertile, is it still worth ending up with a child with someone who is to put it mildly, not one of natures finest breeds?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Dirty


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ashcrapper said:


> Dirty


Rotten....


----------



## simonthepieman

BLUE(UK) said:


> Rotten....


Penis


----------



## BLUE(UK)

simonthepieman said:


> Penis


I was thinking more 'to the core'.


----------



## simonthepieman

BLUE(UK) said:


> I was thinking more 'to the core'.


A penis rotten to the core


----------



## Ashcrapper

simonthepieman said:


> A penis rotten to the core


My favourite


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Ashcrapper said:


> My favourite


I thought I was your favourite. :death:


----------



## Ashcrapper

BLUE(UK) said:


> I thought I was your favourite. :death:


You are, read my post again


----------



## Mark2021

Sorry lads have to bump this

You been tested mate or has it fallen off :lol:

My mate caught herpes off a girl through oral many years back and he's never had an outbreak. There's hope here for you!


----------



## braxbro

How does he know he even caught it then?

Definitely sounds like Herpes though.


----------



## braxbro

Shady45 said:


> How are you so calm about it? I would have been 3 hours early for my appointment, never mind sleeping in.
> 
> Also, try sleeping hanging up side down. The bad bacteria falls out of your penis then, I heard from a semi reliable source.


Denial or refusal to hear the bad news confirmed by a doctor. Loads do it, not just OP.


----------



## Mark2021

braxbro said:


> How does he know he even caught it then?
> 
> Definitely sounds like Herpes though.


Pretty sure he had big manky spots all over his wee man and his p1ss burned :lol:


----------



## Shady45

braxbro said:


> Denial or refusal to hear the bad news confirmed by a doctor. Loads do it, not just OP.


Possibly so! I was talking about his whole behaviour in the thread though, smilies and way he's talking and such. Just seems like no fvcks are given about the health of his peeny lol


----------



## latblaster

He pmed me last night...it turned black & dropped off.


----------



## braxbro

latblaster said:


> He pmed me last night...it turned black & dropped off.


It would probably turn into a cauliflower first though.

I think i'd honestly kill myself.


----------



## Mark2021

Just think some poor cnts just nailed a burd and is gonna wake up tomorrow with a nasty surprise on his helmet :lol:

He's prob smiling texting his mates the now


----------



## a.notherguy

apparently its gotten so bad its spread to his testicles anabolik fell off


----------



## Uriel

I feel kinda left out.....despite 12 years in the force's and having my fair share of fanny.......ive never had tbe clap.........

Going to join pof again at tbe weekend and see if I can put it about a bit lmao


----------



## Madoxx

latblaster said:


> He pmed me last night...it turned black


That aint too bad, some girls Love the Black D


----------



## Skye666

Madoxx said:


> That aint too bad, some girls Love the Black D


Not if it's riddled!


----------



## 2004mark

Skye666 said:


> Not if it's riddled!


Or dropped off :lol:


----------



## Skye666

2004mark said:


> Or dropped off :lol:


Indeed


----------



## Ragnar

Uriel said:


> I feel kinda left out.....despite 12 years in the force's and having my fair share of fanny.......ive never had tbe clap.........
> 
> Going to join pof again at tbe weekend and see if I can put it about a bit lmao


Good news for you my friend, the STD capital of Europe is not some grotty former industrial town in the Black Country, it's

SWEDEN :bounce: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## latblaster

Dropped off in the loo apparently...

Anabolik...I'm just messing mate...don't take offence.


----------



## Ragnar

2004mark said:


> Or dropped off :lol:


Could be a blessing, you can't catch an std with a prosthetic penis......can you?


----------



## Madoxx

Bump, you been to docs yet?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Madoxx said:


> Bump, you been to docs yet?


he didn't make it mate :sad:


----------



## Leeds89

Ashcrapper said:


> he didn't make it mate :sad:


It was the cat AIDS apparently


----------



## Prince Adam

Such a waste


----------



## Sc4mp0

Leeds89 said:


> It was the cat AIDS apparently


He should have bagged up before fvcking the cat then.


----------



## latblaster

You were a good man...I'll miss you. :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman

RIP may his mouldy cock and legacy foolhardiness be a lesson for the next generation


----------



## Greenspin

Do any of these 12 pages contain the answer as to whether the op has an STD?


----------



## m575

Greenspin said:


> Do any of these 12 pages contain the answer as to whether the op has an STD?


 @anabolik


----------

